# how does tnt work



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

hey guys......thinking about using tnt to deliver some animals.how do they work? do they guarantee that the animals are safe whilst in transit? do you need an account to use them? could i use someone elses account? do people use them often for animals has anyone had any problems with using tnt for reps?? 
cheers shelley x


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

TNT is a form of explosive which you have to light the fuse for it to work 

I don't know if TNT are taking on new accounts or not last I heard they wasnt.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

as far as i know, no private individual can get a TNT account to deliver reptiles..

most private sellers who use TNT, bunny hop on a friends account..

N


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

thanks............i know a couple of people with accounts...i think what im really worried about is sending my animals in a truck.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

nerys you run a taxi service right??? for reps??

do you do scotland at all??? going right down south???


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Ive had no problems with TNT sending or recieving I know there is an additional charge if you use a friends account well most people charge an extra fee its either going into their pocket or its actually because of TNT what are you sending WeeMinx


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

ill be sending two adult argentine tegus


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Personally I wouldnt send via TNT id use a personal courior for the sake of the reptiles.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

thats what i was thinking but arnt reptile taxi out of action for a bit??
theres some who wont travel all the way to scotland its a hell of a journey the tegus are going through trying to get it as safe and as comfortable and quick as possible.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

I had some blood corns sent TNT by Snakebreeder. They traveled just fine:no1:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

weeminx said:


> thats what i was thinking but arnt reptile taxi out of action for a bit??
> theres some who wont travel all the way to scotland its a hell of a journey the tegus are going through trying to get it as safe and as comfortable and quick as possible.


Try Nerys. Best bet would be to PM them tho


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

reptile taxi up and running again from monday, you know where we are weeminx:lol2:


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

cooool ditta,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ill be int ouch if we need u just need to hear word from the buyer: victory:


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

tnt collects the parcel, shoves it in the back of a van, and then drives manically with the animals sliding around!


----------



## Great-Geckos (Jul 25, 2007)

*Cool!!!*



ditta said:


> reptile taxi up and running again from monday, you know where we are weeminx:lol2:


:no1: So pleased, you have been missed!!!!!:no1:


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

darkdan99 said:


> tnt collects the parcel, shoves it in the back of a van, and then drives manically with the animals sliding around!


ahhh well that answers my questions


----------



## Hannah (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah, I had a corn snake delivered through TNT and when it arrived, it was very cold and not moving much, I thought the worst. But 5 minutes after putting him in the warm end of his new viv, he was soon up and about. I doubt I'll use TNT again though, unless there was absolutely no other choice.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

darkdan99 said:


> tnt collects the parcel, shoves it in the back of a van, and then drives manically with the animals sliding around!


its not always like that, i guess it could be if the person sending doesnt care.
mine are so well wrapped they are non moveable, sometimes they arrive a little cold once the pad runs out or the previous night was below freezing..
i havent had too many problems to be fair.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

weeminx said:


> nerys you run a taxi service right??? for reps??
> 
> do you do scotland at all??? going right down south???


errr i can do yeah... i did northern ireland the other month.. via stranraer..

N


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

quizicalkat said:


> I had some blood corns sent TNT by Snakebreeder. They traveled just fine:no1:


Cheers Kat
I have used TNT for many years and only ever had one loss out of 100's sent out. 
That loss was not down to TNT as it seems it was a problem with the heater pack. This is a very rare occurance. 
TNT's service is very good for the price.
At cooler times of the year I use longer lasting heat packs, sometimes two per box.
I know Nigel does the same.
Tonight as I write this I have two shipments making their way to people and have one shipment making its way to me. There are over £1,800 in those 3 shipments, so obviously I trust TNT to get them there safely.
However I have to agree that at the end of the day, the TNT staff are not reptile people, so will not provide the same service as hobbiest based couriers.
Stephen


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ive had reps come via TNT before and they where fine! My local driver seems a nice fella aswell and said he took good care of it! Although rep taxi is obv superior!


----------

